# B&Q BBQ end  of season.



## wade (Aug 11, 2015)

Weber 57cm are now at £80 at our local B&Q


----------



## resurrected (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm hoping somewhere will drop the price of the Mastertouch as summer draws to a close.


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 11, 2015)

Wade said:


> Weber 57cm are now at £80 at our local B&Q


Hi Wade,

What's your local B&Q, Ashford? I'm off work tomorrow, so might nip down and get myself a spare

Robin


----------



## bamber (Aug 11, 2015)

Wade said:


> Weber 57cm are now at £80 at our local B&Q



Nothing beats the original kettles am I right? :grilling_smilie:


----------



## kettlecooker (Aug 12, 2015)

the weber double prong kebab skewers are on offer for £6 a pack, got myself a couple yesterday.

kc.


----------

